# How to hide taskbar while recording a window?



## BNibir (Oct 18, 2020)

I recorded window it works perfectly fine. When I open another window OBS does not record that. But it records taskbar (marked red, screenshot was taken from a recorded video). I want to know how can I record a window without recording the taskbar, I mean only the window(excluding the red marked part).



Here is the log file link: https://obsproject.com/logs/h9g5Uy289SsYr1wS


----------



## FerretBomb (Oct 18, 2020)

In your logfile, you're using a Display Capture. Don't use that. Only use the Window Capture. It should not capture the taskbar.


----------



## BNibir (Oct 19, 2020)

FerretBomb said:


> In your logfile, you're using a Display Capture. Don't use that. Only use the Window Capture. It should not capture the taskbar.


Thanks a lot!! :)


----------



## haunter (Jan 7, 2021)

hey how do i switch to display capture?


----------



## haunter (Jan 12, 2021)

cyclemat said:


> @haunter create a display capture source !!!!!!!!!!!!!


ooh tysm


----------



## haunter (Jan 12, 2021)

also when i want to do something in the software while recording how do i hide the obs window?


----------

